# Chicken Killer down.....



## C_Carr316 (Oct 6, 2010)

My son has been asking me to shoot a red fox every time I go hunting b/c one killed some of our chickens in the summer. Everytime he hears a noise at night, thinks a fox is trying to come in and get him.

Sat was the last day of PA buck - gun, so I brought my fox call (Kettle Creek Calls) and decided to sound it off. I must have hit the right note b/c this red came flying in. I was more excited to bring this red home to show my son than if I shot a big buck.....

Now the red is down, maybe I can get the buck in late season archery.....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Good lookin fox. Sweet lookin call too! Gratz!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

That will fix that fox for messin with the chickens.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats and welcome, if you were not already welcomed. Which part of PA?


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

The young fella should sleep better now.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Good looking red. I love the jet black legs.


----------

